# Regarding Fecal Body Odor



## Needingacure34 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello all, 
Needingacure34 here. Okay so I've been suffering with what they call Fecal body odor for 11 years. I've read on another forum, that this guy apparently got significantly better from his own fbo issues by trying this remedy. I will myself, also be implementing his suggestion in the hopes that it cures me of this ailment as well but here's what worked for him. See below:

First, buy a colonscopy laxative prep kit like the ones you drink where you have to drink a lot of water with it.

Secondly he suggested buying what is called Betaine HCL buy 648ml Betaine HCL and take 4 to 6 pills 15 mins before any meals.

Third, at the same time, buy and take 150 ml Pepsin along with the Betaine HCL. For the Pepsin try starting with 4 per day.

Fourth, along with this method, you also will want to take Super Digestive Enzymes along with all these pills.

Fifth, also make sure you buy some Raw Psylium Husk with all these pills and take the Psylium 2x a day.

Lastly, this is probably going to be the hardest part but, you will have to go on a strict diet!!! By strict diet, this guy is referring to just eating nothing but Steak and Eggs for a minimum of anywhere between 4 to 6 weeks!!!

Important Note: Once you have done the oral colonscopy prep first, then afterwards, proceed with taking all those other pills I've mentioned and then lastly do the diet.

This guy who's gone through fbo as I have, swears by this method, so I'm gonna give this idea a shot starting this Friday and I will keep you all in 
formed. I hope at the very least, this gives someone their lives back but more importantly their confidence and dignity back!!! Best of luck to you all and I really do hope this helps someone going through this nightmare. Take care.

Ryan


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Needingacure34 and good luck with you plan.

Do you have some kind of diagnosis? It would make your quest on a cure a lot more easy.


----------

